# (W) IG/FW components (H)£$£$£



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks,
Just after a few small pieces for a side project, im after:
a topknot from Anvil Industries
a set of secret weapon miniatures great coat legs
a set of arms and gun from the DKOK at ease squad.
... a set of arms and gun from the DKOK advancing squad.

The ones im most flexible on are the DKOK arms so if you let me know which ones you have I will be able to see if they work. Im in the uk so if anyone can help please let me know 
Cheers
dave


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

BTW when i say a set i mean 1 pair, sorry should have been clearer


----------

